# Need help in fish identification



## andrew1912 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I have freshwater fish which species I do not know. When I bought the fish, the nickname the pet store had for the fish was "convict shark". Any help in its identification would be appreciated. Please check my gallery for the pictures.

PS: I purchased the fish June 1992 and recently it developed Popeye, and is it is responding to antibiotics.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not without a pic...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes we really need a pic.Cant help otherwise.


----------



## andrew1912 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was not able to post the pictures in the thread, so I uploaded them to my profile's gallery.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

To me it looks like a very oddly colored (and stunted) koi, almost like a wild type. Maybe it is a relative.


----------

